# Benefits of Purigen



## badbart (Jul 28, 2009)

Purigen makes my water crystal clear, run it in all my tanks.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I use it as a replacement for activated carbon. (My filters have a space for carbon inserts, but I don't want to use carbon because it supposedly removes ferts.) It lasts longer than carbon as well.

As for why...just as a water polisher, really. It makes the water very clear, which looks nice. Especially for photos.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd say it is similar to running fine filter floss. It just removes more particles from the water. I liked purigen for awhile, but have now gone with a more nature approach to my tank and don't worry about clarity as much. I even leave some algae built up in some places. If you want crystal clear water for photos, definitely try purigen.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

As the others have said, for me, the nitrogenous waste removal is a side benefit. The clarity it give your water is amazing. On low-iron tanks its like looking through air


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

loach guy said:


> ...
> 
> *From what the Purigen website says, it is an ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate remover*. If that's the case, then why do we cycle tanks and dose nitrate for our plants? I don't want to spend money on fertilizer and take the time to dose it, just to have something take it away from my plants.


Purigen doesn't directly remove ammonia, nitrite it removes wastes that will eventually release these products. When these products are released especially ammonia during the natural organic process they can cause algae and other issues in some setups. This is much different then dosing the organic salts like KNO3, etc.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

It is a replacement for activated carbon that lasts longer, is reuseable, and doesnt remove ferts from the water. I have driftwood that leaches a ton of tannins and purigen helps keep the water from turning too dark.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

So it doesn't remove nitrates directly, only the wastes that end up turning into nitrates?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, that's basically it. It removes undesirable elements that can develop into decomposing toxic matter, but has little if any effect on desirable plant nutrients for example.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Purigen*

Interesting. My question is, "How is this product better than an aggressive water change routine?"

Just a thought. 

B


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd say that Purigen is in general not as good as sufficiently aggressive water changing... certainly it can't compete with something very aggressive like 50% w/c every day. That said, really aggressive water changing also requires you to add fertilizers more frequently..


The advantage of Purigen is you can get away with a less aggressive water change schedule, same as any other chemical media. It's advantage over carbon is that it doesn't adsorb metals like carbon does.

Both media, in addition to keeping nitrates down indirectly, also adsorb a variety of compounds that cloud or tint the water (like tannins) and some compounds that smell bad (carbon is more versatile here). Again, sufficiently aggressive water changing can keep your water clear and fresh too..


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

So u use this instead of carbon? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

In a planted tank with substrate, no amount of water changes will remove a good deal of the unwanted material that gets trapped within the plant root systems and the substrate, and that can develop toxicity. Purigen adsorbs much of that material.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

jboone82590 said:


> So u use this instead of carbon?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yes, I use purigen on a regular basis in my main tank.

I do not use carbon in any of my planted tanks, except under specific unusual conditions that require its use. Specifically I use carbon to strip medications, when the medication calls for it. I would also use it (along with water changes) if the water was contaminated with some kind of disinfectant that the carbon might help remove, a measure I thus far have not resorted to.

I personally view carbon as mildly detrimental to planted tanks in any kind of long term use, as it adsorbs metals, including some of the micronutrients plants need.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello dis...

Actually, everything in the tank water will dissolve. The organic material from the fish and plants that falls to the bottom of the tank dissolves within a day or so, and by removing a lot of tank water and doing this every few days, there's no time for wastes to build up to anywhere near toxic levels before you remove them by changing out the water. I think a lot of manufactures of products like this, rely on the fact that most tank keepers tend to slack off on their water changes and those people want something that will allow them a little flexibility when it comes to tank management.

B


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Not all wastes (organic or inorganic) will dissolve, nor will they all dissolve quickly, and even if, as, and when they dissolve they don't 'disappear'. They're still there in solute form, and all of this matter can be harbored for a time in many places where water changes will not remove them. 
Some wastes whether soluble matter or insoluble particulates, will end up in the filtration media, trapped within a foam pad for example, and soon begin decomposition which can develop fairly quickly into undesirable bacterial toxicity. These wastes are not removed by water changes, but can in fact be effectively adsorbed by Purigen, which can take up both soluble & insoluble impurities. That's one of the benefits of Purigen, an important one.


----------



## Audionut (Apr 24, 2015)

Dissolved material does not discriminate, it likes all H2O equally. If you remove 50% of the H2O, you remove 50% of the dissolved material (period).


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Well thanks alot every one u just made me buy yet another thing for my tanks I hope my girlfriend dosent find out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info tho I will start using this along with my water changes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, and 50% of that material still remains, a portion of which will be adsorbable by the Purigen.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I read all the Purigen threads created here.
I have never read a negative about Purigen.
Unless you do not rinse well after regeneration.


Water clarity is the biggest seller of this stuff.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone know if Purigen affects TDS at all? (once removed from water or while still in filter)


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

> Dissolved material does not discriminate, it likes all H2O equally. If you remove 50% of the H2O, you remove 50% of the dissolved material (period).


This statement is factually correct but ignores part of what Discuspaul said.



> Some wastes whether soluble matter or insoluble particulates, will end up in the filtration media, trapped within a foam pad for example, and soon begin decomposition which can develop fairly quickly into undesirable bacterial toxicity. These wastes are not removed by water changes


The Purigen is removing it 24 hours a day resulting in a lot less to get trapped. You'll have to step up your 50% water change considerably more often than once a week to keep up with it (period).


----------



## Audionut (Apr 24, 2015)

Pretty sure something is getting lost in translation here.



discuspaul said:


> Yes, and 50% of that material still remains, a portion of which will be adsorbable by the Purigen.


Sure. But I wasn't debating that.



discuspaul said:


> They're still there in *solute form*, and all of this matter can be *harbored for a time in many places where water changes will not remove them*.


.

Solute matter doesn't get harbored anywhere. It is dissolved in all water equally. The percentage of which gets removed by a water change, is exactly equal to the percentage of water removed. A concentrated portion of this solute matter doesn't "harbor" in some spot away from the area where water is removed!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

BBradbury said:


> Hello dis...
> 
> I think a lot of manufactures of products like this, rely on the fact that most tank keepers tend to slack off on their water changes and those people want something that will allow them a little flexibility when it comes to tank management.
> 
> B


I think manufacturers rely on the fact that soooooo many people will not stand a tank that looks "natural". I.e. to most people a tank must unfortunately be crystal clear.

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, there is certainly something being lost in the translation here - misinterpretation seems rampant.
And yes, it is dissolved in all water equally - no one is arguing that.

Solute matter is indeed 'harbored', this being used simply as a word meaning 'which remains' in dissolved form, i.e. being within the water that is left remaining within the tank's substrate, and within the media in the filter compartment, and throughout the free water left remaining in the tank. 
One is not doing a 100% wc, so a water change doesn't remove that water portion which remains contained throughout the substrate, nor the water that remains in the filter compartment. A water change of whatever percentage is only removing that portion of the tank's water that is being siphoned out - nothing more, and it goes no further than that, albeit it is agreed that if a 50% wc is being done, then 50% of the dissolved material is removed and 50% remains within the tank.
I don't see the difficulty in comprehension. No need to have an argumentative play on words.
I don't get the debate leaning here.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Anyone know if Purigen affects TDS at all? (once removed from water or while still in filter)


Purigen adsorbs stuff that is dissolved in the the water.. It is straight-up adsorbing these things, not doing an ion-exchange, so there's nothing it "puts back" into the water. In removing dissolved solids from the water, it fundamentally has to reduce TDS as there's now less solids in the same water. 

Since purigen is pretty selective to nitrogen-bearing organics, the stuff it is adsorbing should be a rather trivial amount of your TDS, thus its impact on TDS is minor. My TDS still climbs slowly between water changes, even with purigen in.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

@mattinmd Thanks for the info!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

I used it for a while. Made the water crystal clear and didn't seem to have any affect on the plants. I have an AC20, so I had to fold the bag in half and I don't think it was as efficient as it could have been.

For those that have an AC20, what order do you have your filters in? With the bag folded in half it really affected the the flow.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

> Solute matter doesn't get harbored anywhere. It is dissolved in all water equally


.

Solute matter dissolves at different rates, so it can be harbored before it dissolves. Again, water changes, once a week. Purigen doing it's thing, 24/7.



Let's just summarize this whole thing. The vast majority of people that use it report good results and say that it helps clear up their water. There seems to be a real minimum of complaints about it. Out of these 2 pages, the one person that said they quit using it did so because it made their water to clear! It's relatively inexpensive and has a very long life. It takes up very little room in the system. It doesn't require much maintenance. Sounds like a "no-brainer" to me. I think I'll go change my water and check my purigen.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

loach guy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to re-tool my tanks this winter, and I know many of you use Purigen on your systems. I read up on it a bit, and I am confused as to why it is so popular to use in planted tanks.
> 
> ...



loach guy: started this thread and I see no replies since the start.
Quietly watching our debate maybe?


I have cycled my tank with Purigen in the canister.
Tank cycled normally with frequent water testing.
Purigen will not aid in tank cycling for toxin removal.
Seachem prescribes other products for this.


Nitrogen has dropped to 0ppm in the past.
Dosing ferts has been able to maintain 20ppm levels.
I cannot say that Purigen removed ferts.


The "more benefit" truly is water clarity.


Seachem's resin is unlike polystyrene used in water softeners.
Similar in size and requires at least 180 micron mesh to contain it.
I'm sure the resin content will be a trade secret to Seachem.


----------



## Audionut (Apr 24, 2015)

Kubla said:


> Solute matter dissolves at different rates


No, it does not.

Solute | Define Solute at Dictionary.com


> A substance that is dissolved in another substance (a solvent), forming a solution.


Solute matter does not dissolve, it already has dissolved.




discuspaul said:


> And yes, it is dissolved in all water equally - no one is arguing that.


It doesn't appear that way. My statement was clear and concise.



Audionut said:


> Dissolved material does not discriminate, it likes all H2O equally. If you remove 50% of the H2O, you remove 50% of the dissolved material (period).





discuspaul said:


> I don't see the difficulty in comprehension. No need to have an argumentative play on words.
> I don't get the debate leaning here.


I was being clear and concise, to ensure no _ambiguity_. We've agreed on the point in interest, and the loss of translation, so lets move on.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your bottom "motto line" says it all.
I had already moved on, glad to see you now have too.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Are we going anywhere nice lads?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Originally Posted by Kubla View Post


> Solute matter dissolves at different rates.





> No, it does not.



You're correct on that. I used the wrong term. I should have just left out solute.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Soluble, solute, minor typographical error that should be easily corrected by the reader, with perhaps a simple "you meant soluble, right?"

No need to be so pedantic. We're all humans here.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Even though this isn't my thread, you guys convinced me to get some purigen. 

I don't know what to think. I guess my water has really been stained lol, it works for sure! I'm just not sure if my water is clear or it's got a white tint to it. Lol


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

WickedOdie said:


> Even though this isn't my thread, you guys convinced me to get some purigen.


Same here. Three pieces of Mopani driftwood continue to yellow the water after boiling, soaking for two weeks, and more than two months in the aquarium. I hope my angelfish like clear water.


----------



## so_many_platies (Nov 7, 2015)

jboone82590 said:


> Well thanks alot every one u just made me buy yet another thing for my tanks I hope my girlfriend dosent find out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


LOL It's the same situation here, except I have been able to convince my wife to come with me when looking for fish stuff  You won't be disappointed with Purigen. Ever since I started using it over a year ago, I have had nothing but super clear water, and zero negative issues. And for the price, it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestly? I didn't notice a difference in my 10 gallon and 40 gallon as far as water clarity goes. Looked the same, so I took the purigen out of the 10 gallon and left it at that.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

so_many_platies said:


> LOL It's the same situation here, except I have been able to convince my wife to come with me when looking for fish stuff  You won't be disappointed with Purigen. Ever since I started using it over a year ago, I have had nothing but super clear water, and zero negative issues. And for the price, it's a no-brainer!


I got it I just haven't put in in the filter yet and not really sure how just a mesh bag right? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

jboone82590 said:


> I got it I just haven't put in in the filter yet and not really sure how just a mesh bag right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk




Yeah, just a mesh bag, but make sure the mesh bag pores are small enough to keep the purigen inside so it doesn't get flushed out everywhere.


Best to place the purigen as the last step of filtration so it/the fine pore mesh media bag, doesn't get clogged up so quickly from all the particles/debris in the water.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

After all this discussion I finally put the bag of purigen in my filter that I purchase about 6 months ago! I can see a difference in the clarity. MY wife noticed it and she didn't know I did anything. It's a 92g corner tank so you can look through quite a bit of water. (34" from the front to the back corner)


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Can u use it in salt water tanks? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

